# Retro-Spiele auf modernen Systemen + Win 7 64 Bit



## Wiborg (20. Oktober 2012)

Hallo!
Mittlerweile habe ich wieder gefallen gefunden an Spielen aus meiner Jugend (so ab 1988). Mitterweile konnte ich auch schon wieder ein paar Titel erstehen, wie z.B. Elisabeth I., Hanse, Kaiser, Caesar, Civilization II, Historyline 1914 - 1918, Wing Commander II usw. Natürlich gibt es das Problem, dass die meisten Spiele nicht unter Win 7 64 Bit laufen. Ich habe im Internet etwas geschaut und bin auf den Emulator DosBox und D-Fender Reloaded gestossen. D-Fender Reloaded ist eigentlich "nur" eine benutzerfreundliche Oberfläche für DoxBos.
Ich bringe zwar einige Spiele darauf zum Laufen aber manchmal fehlt der Ton oder es läuft nur das Intro ab usw. 

Gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht zu den optimalen Einstellungen von D-fender reloaded zu verschiedenen Spielen?

Wie spielt Ihr Eure alten Retro-Spiele? Auch mit einem Emulator oder habt ihr eine extra Festplatte mit alten Betriebssystem?

Viele alte Retro-Spiele sind noch auf 5,25" Disketten. Wie habt ihr das Problem gelöst? Läuft ein 5,25" noch auf einem akutellen System?

Gruß Wiborg

PS: Ich finde es schade, dass es generell zu wenig Berichte über Retro-Spiele gibt. Ich würde mir wünschen, wenn einmal im Monat ein altes Spiel vorgestellt werden würde (Fotos von Verpackung + kompletter Inhalt) und Tipps, wie man dieses Spiel unter Win 7 64-Bit zum Laufen bringt


----------



## Gothic1806 (20. Oktober 2012)

Die ältesten Spiele die ich hab sind auf 3,5er Disketten und dafür hab ich meinen ersten Retro-Pc mit Pentium 133 Mhz und Voodoo 3 2000 und ne Isa Soundkarte und ein passenden 17er Röhrenmonitor .

Für die Spiele von 2000 - 2004 hab ich einen Pentium 4 mit 2,6 Ghz einer Nvidia Gf 4400 und einer Soundblaster Live im 2ten Retro-Pc .

P.s.der erste läuft mit Win 95 der zweite mit Win 98 Se bzw. Win xp Dualboot

Mfg Markus


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (20. Oktober 2012)

Schön,nur das wollte er nicht wissen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (20. Oktober 2012)

Schau mal auf der Webseite von DOSBox selbst nach. Unter dem Reiter Compability findest du eine Auflistung aller getesteten Spiele/Programme und wie gut sie unter DOSBox laufen, mit Anleitungen falls es bekannte Probleme gibt

Bei Ceasar, HL 1914-1918 und CIV 2 kann ich aber aus persönlicher Erfahrung sprechen, dass sie funktionieren, Civ 2 allerdings mit ein paar problemen aber das war auch noch DOSBox 0.63 damals. Sollte es doch Probleme geben, kannst ja bei DOSBox selbst nachfragen, oder eventuell bei GOG im falle von HL (dort als Teil von Battle Isle Platinum, also unter Battle Isle Series suchen)


----------



## Wiborg (23. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Antworten. Nun, ich wollte nicht unbedingt mir noch 2 Retro-Rechner zulegen. Wollte alles mit einem PC bewerkstelligen. Ein PC, ein Amiga 500 und ein C64 nehmen schon genug Platz weg 
Ich werde mal die Seite von DosBox aufsuchen und schauen, ob ich die Spiele zum Laufen bringe


----------



## bofferbrauer (23. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du probleme haben solltest, kannst mir ja eine PN schicken


----------

